# Mommy shots



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

A few of my mommy shots...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice captures.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks...gotta time them opening their mouths. lol


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

those are awesome shots,,,, I wish i had a camera and a good macro lens to do that.... sigh,,,


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice 

I like the one with the eye looking out.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

that's awesome.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's cool!


----------



## MsGardeness (Apr 12, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Niiice, you should put them up to the photo contest.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks all.


----------

